# r i p my 3 lovley pythons



## dadscabs

rip tyson the blood python hoped you bit the s:censor:te who stole you 
rip kingston the normal royal taken at the same time (male)
rip cecilia the normal royal also taken (female)
all found dead by police won't stop till i get the name and adress of the w:censor: will miss everyone of you but cecilia more then the rest 12 years and ended like this gutted


----------



## Molly75

Thats so sad, so sorry for you, RIP lil ones and hope those :censor: get everything they deserve.

12 years is a long time, one of my girls is in her 30's so I really feel for you  

Paula


----------



## dadscabs

thankyou its been wierd without her here


----------



## RhianB87

Thats awful  

So sorry to hear about your loss. 

I hope the :censor: who took them get the punishment they deserve.


----------



## inkyjoe

ah, mate, thats savage. gutted for you


----------



## The Reptile Studio

Thinking of you !


----------



## Miffy

That's awful. I hope that the police find the sh*ts that did this.

x


----------



## Barnacle

Wow, what twisted little :censor: :devil: they are. Hope they get the punishment they deserve. Sorry for your loss.:rant2:


----------



## callumcook

sick :censor:!!!

Sorry for your loss pal, r.i.p snakies


----------



## PAB

very sad


----------



## dadscabs

thankyou all for the kind wishes still trying to find out there name and adresses once again thankyou paul (dadscabs)


----------



## Azz_87

you should post their details of you find them out mate, im sure a few of us would have a few things to say to them too ;-)


----------



## spencerwells

That is so sad babes....to lose one in normal circumstances is heartbreaking enough...but 3 and in this way....well my heart bleeds for you. slither free across the rainbow bridge snakeys xxx

ps I truly believe in Karma and those bar stewards will get their punishment I am sure they will xxx


----------



## [email protected]

sorry for your loss

once again sorry for your loss


----------



## Biggys

i'm sorry for your loss mate 
i hope you find the people who done this 
:war:


----------



## lovespids

How sad  I hope you find the scumbag


----------



## C.Bruno

_RIP_ that is really sad.


When you find him..throw him in with a hungry retic


----------



## DeclanAndAmy

whoever took them are sick people, sorry for your loss!  x


----------



## Chunk247

anyone did that to one of my babies, i would hunt them down with a rusty axe, or find someone with a fully grown retic or anaconda, or something huge and, ''introduce" them. good luck in finding the barstools, tell us when you do, so we can get some satisfaction out of it.


----------



## jhsnake999

I feel very sorry for you, people who do this sort of thing to animals should be imprisoned in a room and locked away forever. How would the culprits feel to be abducted and then slaughtered for no reason? I absolutely hate animal cruelty, there is nothing I hate more. Keep us updated on whether or not the police have captured the heartless person.


----------



## G18241

Never been in this part of the forum, but noticed the thread title and had to come look

Sick sick :censor:

Hope one of you snakies did some serious damage to the :censor:

So sorry for your loss


----------



## lovespids

How sad ..slither free little sweethearts at rainbow bridge and what goes around comes round


----------



## My Serpentine Mind

That's atrocious, I hope you know that if I ever caught who did that I would shoot the brains out of them. What kind of disghusting beast would take an animal and then let it die? Or worse, kill it on purpose! I hope the almighty guilt god tells that vermin of a human being to jump off a building!

Sorry but that's like murdering 3 kids to me.


----------



## crazyg

1 was 12, thats twice the age of my eldest daughter


----------



## Itchitriggerfinger

Why would you steal 3 snakes just to murder them!!! Cruel F:censor:S

Sorry for you lost!


----------



## Harry_NW

damn thats terrible, there are some completely mindless people on this planet


----------



## klair328

im sure if you find him..or her.. then no1 wud notice them missing.. did u have a burglary?


----------



## I love tortioes

Rip sorry about your loss matey


----------

